# ...night Fever...



## Caffy (May 27, 2007)

Easy Dramatic EYE
This is basically a simple nighttime look I tend to sport when I'm indecisive about what colours look good on me. This title was inspired by one of my fav. eyeshadows Night Fever by Mr. Francois Nars. !!! I love Nars....
Well here goes





The Horrible Just out of Bed look. UGH.... God I hope I don't scare my roomates walking like this




Important to fill in the brows!... It pulls together your face...









Foundation... I'm using Mac's Mineralize in NC 20. It's an ok foundation... looks dewy..but I prefer Bobbi Brown Foundation stick or Giorgio Armani.




Conceal those dark circles.. .I'm using Mac's Moistercover in NW15




Use some translucent powder to set.. I'm usingAlison Raffaele in Transparent Finish. It's a basic powder...kinda like Blot powder but way lighter..




Put some powder under your eyes to catch fallout. I'm using Shu Uemura Powder in Violet * it's great for those freckles too*




I'm using Dior's Beige Massai's Quad. I'm only using the 2 left shades. The peach and the red brown.




Put the peach on your eyes as a wash... No need to get too exact! Lots more shadow to add on! hehe








Add some of the red brown in the corners of your eyes. ..




Should look like this




The take Dior's New Eye show Cream Mousse eyeshadow in Glam and Glitz black. Love this... great texture, and so sparkly.




Take your pinky, and smooth some on your eyes...Concentrating on either corners of your eye..




Should end up like this... Not too dark, but enough.




Then take Night Fever by Nars..a Sparkly red pearl black 








Using a pencil brush concentrate on your crease.




Add some sparkly black liquid liner. I'm using Tiffa Black and Gold








Add some pencil kohl liner. I'm using Mac's earthline, and Stila's in Smokey Quartz. It's important to balance the bottom lid, with the top, or it will look kinda weird .. hehe




Shiseido Mascara base a MUST... 








Bottom and Top lashes, I'm using Deja Vu Tiny Sniper for Bottom, Dior Show for Top. Love these mascaras..




For extra glamour add some Benefit Badgal lash in Blue. It makes the whites of your eyes seem whiter, and fresher.








Again, I'm promoting Kevyn Aucoin cosmetics. I love this other shade, called liquifuschia. It's a sheer HOT pink. It's important to use this before u add some bronzer, so it looks like your naturally flushed and tan. It looks like it's a glow coming from within.








Bronzer on cheeks and forhead. I'm using Mac's Refined Gold and Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Beige.




FF by Shiseido lipstick in BE201. Love this glossy nude colour.

Voila! C'est fini! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Thanks for watching!


----------



## Tawanalee (May 27, 2007)

Hot! I love this look!


----------



## SELFstyled (May 27, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## fmindik (May 27, 2007)

I love it, thank you very much, you look so beautiful and glamorous


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2007)

Everything looks great.


----------



## lotus (May 27, 2007)

again, another gorgeous tutorial!


----------



## JCBean (May 27, 2007)

Love this look, great Tut!-that Liquifuschia looks amazing.


----------



## breathless (May 28, 2007)

HOT HOT HOT!! thanks for posting darling! looks amazing and you did a wonderful job! i WILL try this =]]


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 28, 2007)

nice tute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



that Kevyn Aucoin hot pink blush looks fantastic... i think i might go test that one out


----------



## Bybs (May 28, 2007)

This is smokin'


----------



## Dana72 (May 28, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jayne (May 28, 2007)

love this look ! 
i think smokey eyes & nude lips is my favourite look


----------



## mistella (May 28, 2007)

Great tut, so pretty! I looove the lipstick, might need to go to a Shiseido counter soon..


----------



## malvidia (May 28, 2007)

great tut, great makeup! and i love the lipstick! i'll have to try it


----------



## applefrite (May 28, 2007)

Nice tuto !!


----------



## mzreyes (May 28, 2007)

gorgeous!! This look is HOTT!!! Thanks for taking the time to do a tutorial


----------



## linkas (May 28, 2007)

So cute!!!!!!!!!! Thanks 4 da tut!


----------



## boudoir (May 28, 2007)

Sooooo Prettyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## evekk (May 28, 2007)

Wow - I love it!  I'd definitely look at you twice walking down the street....thinking I wish I cld do that!  And now I'll try with this fab tut!  Thanks for sharing.

What are the eye tools you used? And also the buffer brush?  You say that the purple Shu powder helps with freckles - does it conceal them?
Thanks!


----------



## aquadisia (May 28, 2007)

.


----------



## cha_reeza (May 28, 2007)

Really nice and easy smoky eye tut! Thanks for this!


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 30, 2007)

You look super cute.


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 30, 2007)

I really like this one. I think this would be good on me to wear during the day when I want to make an impression


----------



## misspaillettes (Jun 4, 2007)

FF by Shiseido lipstick in BE201. Love this glossy nude colour.


*oh! love this colour! but I don't find it neither on the Shiseido nor on the Sephora websites? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## entipy (Jun 4, 2007)

Gorgeous! And a great tutorial!


----------



## ceci (Sep 24, 2008)

i love this look!~ thanks for the tut!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 24, 2008)

awesome. I love your makeup style, even the darkest smokey would look jentle and soft. I like it. It's really like me in the real life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I post here some crazy looks sometimes, which I don't actually wear).


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Dec 10, 2008)

This is an awesome look.  You look absolutely gorgeous!!!!  I like you both with and without false lashes.  Keep up the good work and give us some more tuts, if you can.


----------



## trollydolly (Dec 13, 2008)

love it!


----------



## lanathastar (Dec 16, 2008)

Yea, I NEED to know where to get that lipstick! It looks absolutely amazing on you!


----------



## TIERAsta (Dec 16, 2008)

So pretty! Thanks for this amazing tut!
What did you use for your brows?
Oh, and I think that Kevin Aucoin blusher would scare me if I saw it in the pot, but you look amazing with it! I can't wait to give it a try!


----------



## Guacamole_Star (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, I can´t see the pictures


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 14, 2012)

nice look!


----------

